# Funny Poodle Pictures with Captions



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

With that tongue out...."Yummy...looks like we are having gator for dinner"....


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

That's cute, thanks for resizing it.:act-up:


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Secret*









Want to hear a secret? Mom likes me best!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

janet6567 said:


> View attachment 153274
> 
> 
> Want to hear a secret? Mom likes me best!!


Brilliant!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

No!!! I'm *not *being seen by my public in this colour shirt!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love photo captioning! Killa's 52 weeks of thread is full of them . 

















"Day 23- The Humans still have not found me" or " Stealth Level- Intermediate" 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Gee Mom, I know it's hot out here, but I'm having to much fun to come in!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

"JUST TAKE THE DAMN THING, WOULDYA!!!!"


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Maybe if I stare at mom long enough she'll let me out!"









*singing* "Soooomeday my prince will come" 

My personal favorite:








"Even poodles can get a case of the Mondays"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Miss Lou: 
"Uh...... Too many mimosas..........."








Mr. Apollo:
"I'm fancy!! I'm outfitted with Bluetooth!"  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Who, me?


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My mom insists on making me wear these silly head bands!








Why does Tali have to make herself comfortable on me?








Boy time flys. This is me Brandon leaning against my breeders leg as a puppy. Wish my mom now, knew me then.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr. Apollo:
"I'm fancy!! I'm outfitted with Bluetooth!" 

Made me laugh out loud! Too funny, Lou!


----------

